# J-29 Spinnaker Setup



## Ryan Heaslip

Hey, 

I sail on J-29 in Burlington, Vermont on Lake Champlain.

Just wondering about light air spinnaker set up. Do most people have blocks amidship with twingers light air or do you just have blocks set up aft.

I have 2 sets of blocks. One aft and a block and twinger set up forward. I think sometimes the twingers are unnecessary downwind and may even be hindering performance. On Lake Champlain in Vermont there are many light air nights. I'm thinking the set up is more appropriate for heavy air.

Any thoughts?


----------



## puddinlegs

Blocks aft and twings. For the twings, use small light snatch blocks so you can take them off or attach as necessary. Light air sheets are also something you'll want to invest in.

If your j-29 is a fractional rig, you can also rig the twings farther forward, snug the twing on the guy side, and let it be your pole downhaul. This can work well so long as you're not dealing with power boat wake lumpiness.


----------



## overbored

Most of the J 29s I have seen have a T track that goes the full length of the rail so you can put a block almost anywhere.


----------



## puddinlegs

overbored said:


> Most of the J 29s I have seen have a T track that goes the full length of the rail so you can put a block almost anywhere.


Yep!


----------



## mikehoyt

I have a J/27 - we use a single set of sheets rather than a dedicated sheet and guy on each side. We run the sheet from the aft blocks thru the twings to the clews of the spin. The tweaker blocks are loght weight side opening blocks from HOLT. Mostly we use the twing on the guy and keep it pretty much eased on the sheet end except when gets breezy or in choppy conditions.

Not sure if J/29 is the same. Also our twings run thru a block on a car attached to toerail track as was mentioned above

Mike


----------



## zz4gta

You can use the holt blocks or furrels, or like small boats, just snap shackles. If it's really light, blow the shackle, the weight is gone. Easy to snap back on. The tweakers/twings should be run from the spinnaker sheet to a block at the toe rail near the widest point of the boat, and back to an easily adjusted cleat.

No reason to have 2 sheets and guys on a 29 footer, boat ain't that big.


----------



## Sanduskysailor

I have a 29 footer with a spinnaker slightly larger than a J-29 frac rig. Twings are the way to go. Hot tip on jibes with this set up. Ease the the guy twing block to the top of the lifelines and trim the spinnaker twing block to the top of the lifelines right before the jibe. After the jibe is complete trim the new guy twing block to the rail and release the new spinnaker twing block. You bowman will thank you. Trust me


----------



## cdavis223

Do you guys run the spinsheets on the inside or the outside of the lifelines

chris


----------



## overbored

outside of everything


----------



## Stumble

cdavis223 said:


> Do you guys run the spinsheets on the inside or the outside of the lifelines
> 
> chris


I am not even sure how you would run them inside. The spin sheets go outside of everything.


----------



## jsaronson

J 30 we have blocks aft and twings if needed. you probably don't need them and only need 3/16 inch sheets.


----------



## cdavis223

the previous owner told us to run the spinsheets on the inside of everything but at the club he raced at all thy did was reach. he thought that they bend the stantions


----------



## paulk

Leading them inside might bend the stanchions out so you can hike better. Maybe that's why he ran them that way. We use snatch blocks on the rail near the shrouds to help control the guy and keep the pole forward on our J/36. Twings might be easier, but might not be strong enough. 
We go to separate guys and sheets (four lines) when it blows over 25 or so.


----------



## Hudsonian

I used to race a J/30 and we some time ran the sheet/guys outside and some time inside. Ideally you'd have the guy inside and the sheet outside. I think when the J/30 first came out the standard rigging lazy sheets and lazy guys; the guys were run inside from blocks located just inside the gunwhale about 30" aft of the shrouds and the sheets were run outside aft to a block on the deck just forward of the pushpit. I doubt that any body is still running lazy sheets and guys on a boat this small. 

If you want to try running the sheet /guys inside, you just run the sheet/guy forward from the aft block inside of the stanchions but outside of the shrouds. It's not rocket science. Inside is somewhat better on tight reaches but not so hot when your running.


----------

